# snow goose neck and leg bands for sale on ebay????



## Hitman_25

the other day i was checking out decoyes on ebay and i came across acouple unreported leg and neck bands from snow geese. I dont understand why anyone would want to sell there bands or why anyone would buy them but they where selling for 150$$ + . Just wandering what everybody else thinks about this. It just dosnt seem right to me to leave bands unreported and sell them.


----------



## hunter121390

isnt that illegal?


----------



## goosehunternd

The DU magazine had somthing about that, thats why they are giving some rewards to try get people to report all bands now. I could never part with my bands, I guess they are more important to some than others, each to there own.


----------



## snowhunter23

Well me and my group hardly ever shoot a damn band, and theres not a chance in the world one of us would sell one if we got it.


----------



## blhunter3

How do you think that the prostaffers get all of their bands?


----------



## Horker23

WOW! I dont think they buy them. Look how many days they put in the feild a year and look at how many birds there groups harvest. Kinda puts in perspective (sp).


----------



## h2ofwlr

blhunter3 said:


> How do you think that the prostaffers get all of their bands?


Damn, you need to warn a guy, I just spit all over my screen I laughed so hard.

Those idiots buying bands is like wimmin buying fake boobs. Just trying to impress the guys. :eyeroll:


----------



## NDfieldHunter38

In my 20 plus years of Duck hunting I never got a band, but I like fake [email protected]@bies. 
Casey


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

It defeats the whole purpose of banded birds. If a guy wanted to sell a band to a guy I don't care, but at least report the RIGHT LOCATION. Otherwise it messes up the research that WE ALL PAY FOR.

My :2cents:


----------



## barebackjack

Chris Hustad said:


> It defeats the whole purpose of banded birds. If a guy wanted to sell a band to a guy I don't care, but at least report the RIGHT LOCATION. Otherwise it messes up the research that WE ALL PAY FOR.
> 
> My :2cents:


 :beer:

Theres cheaters everywhere.
But the fact that their non-reported really isnt right. It SHOULD be illegal to sell non-reported bands.


----------



## hunter121390

Chris Hustad said:


> It defeats the whole purpose of banded birds. If a guy wanted to sell a band to a guy I don't care, but at least report the RIGHT LOCATION. Otherwise it messes up the research that WE ALL PAY FOR.
> 
> My :2cents:


I agree. Atleast report the bands. It doesn't make sense why you wouldn't.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

It is all about location. Some places every bird you shoot has bling. have shot tons, prolly literally of geese, yet to get a band. Then again I don't pay to hunt.

:wink:


----------



## dfisher

I know guys do it but I don't know why anyone would want to buy them. What do you do with them? I mean here you are without a band to your name and suddenly you sprout a few bands and your gunning buddies know you didn't shoot the damn things. Sorta makes a hunter look fake. 
I don't think it's a shame to not have any bands to string. I wouldn't ever consider wearing them in the field anyway. I think the sin is in trying to look like the "pros." Who wants to be like that anyway?

My opinion,
Dan


----------



## blhunter3

I know that some people buy them to put on their mounts.


----------



## dakotashooter2

> It is all about location. Some places every bird you shoot has bling.


I agree. I just don't get it. I have 4 bands shoved in some drawer someplace, three of which came out of the same flock. It's not like it take extra skill to kill a banded bird, it just means you happen to be in the right spot at the right time. Generally there is no uniqueness to a banded bird other than the band itself. It's not like pursuing and harvesting a record book buck. I doubt anyone would really have any trophy interest if we started "banding" deer.


----------



## blhunter3

Were can I get me one of them banded deer :rock:


----------



## commander019

h2ofwlr said:


> Those idiots buying bands is like wimmin buying fake boobs. Just trying to impress the guys. :eyeroll:


Please tell me you are joking!!!


----------



## GooseKiller

I agree with everyone else on here, I would not give up my bands for anything...unless of course you want to give me a million dollars for them. I've had the privilage of shooting 4 banded snow geese, 1 blue goose and 1 blue goose with a band and neck collar and I would never sell them, I have them all displayed on one of my shelves!

Anyone wanting to buy bands off of the internet, or from other hunters is just someone who is looking to impress and, really, a guy with a lanyard full of bands, is not cool to me!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Bands are sweet! Don't get me wrong I want to get some, however you won't see one on my lanyard. I have a hard enough time keeping calls inorder let alone some bling!

The only band I would buy is the ones that are made into rings. I want my future wife to get me one of those!! 8)


----------



## greenface

There has to be other areas of the country were it is more common to shoot birds that are banded. I have been hunting for 15yrs and have only shot 2 mallards and 1 canadian goose with a band. So I find it hard to believe when guys have a bunch of them. But, maybe I am just unlucky.


----------



## barebackjack

greenface said:


> There has to be other areas of the country were it is more common to shoot birds that are banded. I have been hunting for 15yrs and have only shot 2 mallards and 1 canadian goose with a band. So I find it hard to believe when guys have a bunch of them. But, maybe I am just unlucky.


Guys hunting down south in the wintering areas are more apt to get bands. Us up here along the flyway, really only get cracks at local bands, and a brief time as birds fly through, and no chance at birds that may have been banded further south. But the wintering area guys, get ALLLLL the birds for awhile.

Im with you, about 15 years and all ive gotten is one mallard, one honker, and a teal.


----------



## honkerhitmen

A ****** that came with us last year to sd shot one out of my decoys put in on ebay and 178 for it. THATS BS needless to say he dont hunt with us any more but he did try takin the other two bands we shot that year to. Could of killed him they mean little more to the die hards i guess.


----------



## boranger

Last year I was hunting with a guide and he was out picking up geese we shot. And when he was out there a loan goose with a band came in and I shot it. The guide then picked it up and said all bands go to the guide and he kept it and the goose. What do you think of that garbage!


----------



## blhunter3

Greedy little...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

boranger said:


> The guide then picked it up and said all bands go to the guide and he kept it and the goose. What do you think of that garbage!


I hear it's actually more common than you think around the country.


----------



## CDK

hunt4P&Y said:


> Bands are sweet! Don't get me wrong I want to get some, however you won't see one on my lanyard. I have a hard enough time keeping calls inorder let alone some bling!
> 
> The only band I would buy is the ones that are made into rings. I want my future wife to get me one of those!! 8)


I have the DU band/ ring for my wedding band.

The best part about it is it was cheap, good thing too because I'm on my third one. (ring not wife) Ones at the bottom of Upper Red Lake the other I still haven't figured out.

I always wondered if all snow goose bands on e-bay are from the jack a--es that shoot them with rifles.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Thats a good woman!!


----------



## h2ofwlr

commander019 said:


> Please tell me you are joking!!!


 Did you say something you liberal heathen? 8)



boranger said:


> all bands go to the guide and he kept it and the goose. What do you think of that garbage!


Them is fighting words :box: and a reason to stop payment on a check IMO that is what I think about that garbage of guides that would even consider pulling that crap :******:

Maybe that is how them big shot names and guides get itheir bands ---

*THEY STEAL THEM FROM HUNTERS*


----------



## boranger

taking from a hunter is know different than ebay,


----------



## boranger

I have hunted duck and geese for 42 years from all over.I hunt 4 to6 weeks ayear more now with the snow goose spring season and I am very good at it and I have shot 5 bird with bands .the guides do not shoot all the band thay have thay take fron hunter like me and youand ebay. :******: :******: :******:


----------



## hunter121390

h2ofwlr said:


> boranger said:
> 
> 
> 
> all bands go to the guide and he kept it and the goose. What do you think of that garbage!
> 
> 
> 
> Them is fighting words :box: and a reason to stop payment on a check IMO that is what I think about that garbage of guides that would even consider pulling that crap :ticked:
> 
> Maybe that is how them big shot names and guides get itheir bands ---
> 
> *THEY STEAL THEM FROM HUNTERS*
Click to expand...

I'd do that. I shoot the bird and the guide takes it and won't let me keep the band and bird, hes not getting money.


----------



## jgat

On the band reporting web site there is a question of how the band was recovered and one of the options is ebay. Pretty sad.

I like to check out guiding web sites from time to time to see how much they charge and I have noticed many have a disclaimer regarding bands that says it is up to the guide to make the final decision on who receives the band. Also pretty sad!


----------



## hunter121390

i just noticed at the bottom of this page they have a link to ebay for goose bands, and it says right there unreported bands


----------



## barebackjack

jgat said:


> I like to check out guiding web sites from time to time to see how much they charge and I have noticed many have a disclaimer regarding bands that says it is up to the guide to make the final decision on who receives the band. Also pretty sad!


The disclaimer isnt a bad idea, considering some outfits will run several small groups of hunters together. Could stop some ill feelings before they get time to start.

But for the guide to just take it, and not even offer it to any of the paying clients, thats ridiculous. I mean, thats what their there for, birds, the bands with the bird IMO. If everybody knows you killed it, you get it, if theres any doubt, draw straws.


----------



## GooseKiller

barebackjack said:


> But for the guide to just take it, and not even offer it to any of the paying clients, thats ridiculous. I mean, thats what their there for, birds, the bands with the bird IMO. If everybody knows you killed it, you get it, if theres any doubt, draw straws.


Agreed!


----------



## blhunter3

But the guides need the bands to boost up their ego's. I guess we all should start buying the bands online and call ourselves guides! :beer:


----------



## Ty

i bought a fake $100 reward band off ebay to screw with my buddies with. :beer:


----------



## bluebird

I have a buddy who is a guide and he told me about a couple of guys he works with who carry a pair of needle nose pliers when guiding so they are able to pop the band off the bird before the client ever sees that he shot a banded bird.

I think these people should be shot. :sniper:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I don't even understand how that would make them feel better. I would feel like crap if a goose comes into the spread and we shoot it and I don't know who shot it. Most of the time I can tell if I shoot a goose or not, but there is times where guys shoot at the same time at the same bird. Just not knowing if you actually shot it would be crappy let alone knowing you didn't. :-?

What loosers.

So when they say REAL $100 reward bands, and you get them to turn them in and they are infact a reproduction can you go after them through EBAY?


----------



## barebackjack

blhunter3 said:


> But the guides need the bands to boost up their ego's. I guess we all should start buying the bands online and call ourselves guides! :beer:


I thought Avery fullbodies were a big enough ego boost.  
Your tellin me they need a bigger boost!?

I know that there are occasions when we get some good volleys up, and you get 6,8,10 birds outta one bunch, and in the heat of the moment, it can be difficult SOMETIMES to tell who shot what when your picking em up. But, you still have some sort of system, we draw straws if theres any doubt, if a majority vote and say you got the band, you get the band. But to just take it. :-? Really just backs up my assumptions about most waterfowl guides.


----------



## blhunter3

Some people's ego's are so big they have a gravitational pull to them


----------



## Feather Freeks

i shot a banded goose, the only thing that was on the band was the number 255. that was it, and the band was riveted together. probably a local farm banding or something. but thats still my favorite band. i donno how people could sell them.


----------



## goose_caller

blhunter3 said:


> How do you think that the prostaffers get all of their bands?


Just the other day I found a "film maker" trying to buy bands on the net.......was shocked when I got the reply email after I said I had some to sell and saw who it was.......I am sure there was some BS excuse like we put them on mounts or on geese for kids. 

Myself I see no problem selling them, I would just give them all the info so they report them with the correct time/date/location/etc......$125 for a piece of alum and plactic is fine with me.


----------



## echoXLT

You guys are lumping pro-staffers and guides into these categories of egotistical, greedy, whatever, when most of the time, the opposite is true. Hell, most of the time, hunters in general have ego about them that they are the best at what they do.

My opinion is that most of this is stemmed from jealousy.


----------



## dfisher

Last two banded geese I shot my buddy gave the bands to another guy in our group. :lol: Dirty rat!

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## blhunter3

I am just basing this off of the guides that I have talked to. I know that not all guides are bad, but alot of them come off as jerks. I just don't understand why they take the bands themselves, the shooter should take it. Also its up to the person what they do with their bands. I just think that the new hunters what the hunting videos and see that the "pros" have the bands and then thats all they care about is getting bands and they might end up doing something stupid. I won't lie, I have never got a band and in Fergus Falls there are a ton of geese and ducks with bands, and I have thought of grabbing one or two just for the bands. I won't do it but its tempting becasue they walk right up to you when you feed them.


----------



## CuttinDaisies

h2ofwlr said:


> THEY STEAL THEM FROM HUNTERS[/b]


HAHAHA did you just call someone who payed money... showed up with their gun and shells... sat in the pit and waited for the guide to call the shot.... HUNTERS!?!?! I believe you mean shooters.

But I think this should be completely illegal. People who sell bands are profiting from the sale of something that has been removed from a migratory bird. We cannot sell woodduck feathers to fly tiers, which we did not have to pay for to have put on the bird like bands, yet guys can remove bands, ruin the data, and profit from the death of a migratory game bird- which was banned.. These guys are stealing from us!!!

I'm going to look into it more and try to find some contact info for who to send letters/e-mails/phone calls to to voice concern over this andhopefully get the sale of unreported bands banned permanately.


----------



## boranger

I went too s.creek too hunt could not get on land for two days so I parked may decoys and went with aguide now you call me a shooter no a hunter and you dont know me. you must be better man than I am,,,,, :******: :******: :******:


----------



## blhunter3

Did they take your bands? You should ask the guides if you go with them why they people that.


----------



## boranger

yes the guide take the bander bird, and I know I shoot the bird I was the only one there at the time the birb came in by it self.I went out pick the bird up mayself and put it with the other one I shoot a fer min. before then the guide come back from pick up bird thatwere way out 400yards away or farther he seen the bander bird pick it up said all banded bird go t o the guide end of story . thay have you money before you hunt.


----------



## Leo Porcello

boranger said:


> yes the guide take the bander bird, and I know I shoot the bird I was the only one there at the time the birb came in by it self.I went out pick the bird up mayself and put it with the other one I shoot a fer min. before then the guide come back from pick up bird thatwere way out 400yards away or farther he seen the bander bird pick it up said all banded bird go t o the guide end of story . thay have you money before you hunt.


Thats BS. Was it in the contract? I have seen on guides websites where they claim rights to the bands. Almost makes me want to hunt with one of them in hopes of shooting a band. I doubt they would get it. The shooter shot it so the shooter gets it.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

> I went too s.creek too hunt could not get on land for two days so I parked may decoys and went with aguide now you call me a shooter no a hunter and you dont know me. you must be better man than I am,,,,,


I am sure you are a great hunter. But the reason you couldnt get on any land is because outfitters have it all locked up and now your part of the problem. And on top of you having to pay for a service you could of easily done on your own the guide took your band. Well hopefully you will never make that mistake again.


----------



## dvegas

Specifically which guides take their clients bands. Also which pro staffer and for whom was buying them off ebay. Dont want to bash...just for my own knowledge.


----------



## boranger

the land wear I live is all gone for me I havenot hunted deer in 7 years so I have been hunting n.d, for my duck and geese the people there are great when that is gone I hope I am to,


----------



## CuttinDaisies

boranger said:


> I went too s.creek too hunt could not get on land for two days so I parked may decoys and went with aguide now you call me a shooter no a hunter and you dont know me. you must be better man than I am,,,,, :ticked: :ticked: :ticked:


On that day... yes you were simply a shooter.


----------



## boranger

CuttinDaisies said:


> boranger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went too s.creek too hunt could not get on land for two days so I parked may decoys and went with aguide now you call me a shooter no a hunter and you dont know me. you must be better man than I am,,,,, :ticked: :ticked: :ticked:
> 
> 
> 
> On that day... yes you were simply a shooter.
Click to expand...

I am alow life shooter then,im sorry I was not up too your standers.I had alittle money in this trip,so I just was going to hunt oh know shoot.


----------

